# AppleTV 2,1 sortie optique bruit bizarre



## Onra (11 Octobre 2010)

Hello,

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont testé la sortie optique de l'AppleTV 2,1 ?

J'ai une sorte de bruit sinusoïdal qui sort par les enceintes, désagréable qui s'entend au même niveau sonore quel que soit le volume. J'ai essayé un autre câble, même souci. J'ai essayé une autre entrée de l'ampi, même souci.

Lorsque l'AppleTV sort une bande son on ne distingue plus le bruit parasite mais lorsqu'il y a des silences on entend très bien le bruit parasite toujours présent.

D'autres personnes ont remarquées la même chose ?


----------



## manix93 (18 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

récent détenteur de l'apple tv, j'ai voulu tester la sortie optique .. il a été configuré en HDMI dès le début et il me semble bine que j'avais eu le choix de faire sortir le son en hdmi ou en optique.

Le plus embetant maintenant c'est qu'en branchant mon cable optique, rien ne sort comme son .. Je me permets de poster dans ton message car sa peut répondre ( partiellement à ta question initiale, à savoir que moi je n'est pas de son tout court :rateau:

j'ai tout tenté, reinitialisation, restaure, changement de sortie optique sur l'ampli, actiivation/desactivation du dolby ... le son ne veut que sortir par HDMI.

Quelqu'un à t'il une solution pour nous svp ?


----------



## Onra (24 Novembre 2010)

J'ai répondu dans ton autre message. Quand tu vas dans le menu des réglages tu peux activer ou non la sortie optique. Ensuite cela marche dès que l'AppleTV est allumé.

Même lorsqu'il n'y a pas de son, sur les menus par exemple, la sortie optique fonctionne. Je l'ai laissé actif mais je n'utilise pas mon ampli avec l'AppleTV à cause du bruit de fond désagréable que j'entends.

Je n'ai pas essayé de désactiver dans le menu la sortie pour voir si je n'entendais plus ce bruit. Je vais essayer ce soir.


----------



## manix93 (25 Novembre 2010)

Désolé j'avais pas vu ton message j'ai répondu dans l'autre .. bref, le menu dont tu me parle c'est bien "sortir dolby digitale" ?

as tu fais le test pour toi ? quels sont les résultats ?


----------



## Onra (25 Novembre 2010)

Non je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester, faut que je pense à faire la manip' ce soir


----------

